# Red Snapper out of Dauphin Island?



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am planing to taking a buddie tomorro morning out to "harvest" our 4 snapper. Considering that I do not realy have an offshore boat, were I should go ? Can I stay within 10 miles or have I go further out?
Any comment is highly appriciated
Thank


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

Heading out of DI go south-east and go to the first or second oil rig off of the beach. Plenty of nice big snapper right there. Good tip is to go to buffalo barge or the tripple rig right before that... Caught about 20-30 red snapper there a few weeks ago while night fishing. Biggest one was over 30" long!! 
Nowadays it's hard NOT to catch red snapper!
Have fun and let us know how it went.
Paolo


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Paolo,
will sure let y`all know how it went!
what would be the best bait to use?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Achim2 said:


> Thanks Paolo,
> will sure let y`all know how it went!
> what would be the best bait to use?


Live threadfins, cigar minnows, etc.

You can also catch them with cut up frozen bait. You can chum them to the top, too.


----------



## PoolBoy074 (May 2, 2012)

lotsa of boats slammed around rigs today... Buffalo or any public number should produce good snaps right now... but rigs are getting beat down quick,,,, good luck bro


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah, i did real well with cut up frozen pogies a few weeks back... Didn't have to wait more any longer then like 20-30seconds for a fish to bite. I think they'll hit pretty much anything. Didn't catch any on butterfly jiggs though... No idea why.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Guys. We left Dauphin island marina this morning at 8am. Sea was like a swimmingpool. Started fishing at the first rig. After five minutes a big bullshark (7ft) took my minnow and after 25min of fight broke the line. Moved on to the next rig and startede fishing again. Got a double hookup on kings, landed both. Good size fish, arount 20lbs. Ended up cought some more kings and spanish and called it a day at noon. Had a lot of fun even when we were not able to locate the snapper. Should have gone to other rigs but the kings were to much fun. My buddy never caught a king so it made his day.


----------

